
5 practical tips for the first-time manager - mlboykin
https://www.range.co/blog/first-time-manager
======
juangacovas
As a first-time developer promoted to manager 3 years ago, of a small team,
IMO this is good advice and well written. I would add about trusting your team
members and delegation, well, you get to learn what everyone can accomplish,
identify weaknesses and couch when needed, but it's not instant magic. So not
everything is always on track. Add that some of us have to manage and still
deliver code (by choice or not) and you have the common sense and advice
saying you can't do both, but need to keep up coaching, helping when things go
wrong, etc.

So it's not just about following advice, real world hits just as in
development estimations...

~~~
mlboykin
Thanks for reading, your feedback, and adding your own experience to this
thread!

